# sorry posting so many threads but this is urgent!



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

The cage i thought i was getting off freecycle has vanished (Ironic). I cant get hold of anyone, but phone or email! Grr this is so annoying!

I meant to be getting the ham tommorow and now I dont have a cage! I could possibly get him on sunday but Im not sure!

The room I have cleared out for my hamham is 49cm (w) 65cm (L) and it can be any height... Please bare in mind it is on my desk and I do still need room to do coursework etc...

Does anyone have any ideas of cages. I really like the cages made for G-pigs, with the plastic sides and wired top. 

Unfortunatly, we are not blessed with endless amounts of space... There for I am ruling out cambridge, imac fanstasy!!!!!!!

Any ideas on cages. Espesh at [email protected] that would be great!

ta


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> The cage i thought i was getting off freecycle has vanished (Ironic). I cant get hold of anyone, but phone or email! Grr this is so annoying!
> 
> I meant to be getting the ham tommorow and now I dont have a cage! I could possibly get him on sunday but Im not sure!
> 
> ...


If you dont have enough room for the hamster then you really shouldnt get one...
The poor thing eould not want to live for possibly up to 4 years (yes it is possible, ask tdm) in a small cage..


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

I have the room stated and thats all, please dont tell me what to do when it come to making desisions!
Okay!

Im lucky to be getting one!


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

I have a mini duna and savic Rody that's the smallest I'd put a dwarf in


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Soz but im on about syrian, but yh I woundnt put a syrian in there they really are too small.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Looking at the Pets at Home websitePeggy Metro by Savic would fit your space, but you'd have to buy a couple and connect a second storey with the tubes to get more floor space. That would get pricey, unless you just buy the one storey and keep a watch out on Ebay for extra floors. Not sure if you could do that to get enough space. I'm buying Habitrail and adding each pay packet at the moment, but it depends on your budget if you could afford enough large parts for a syrian to have enough room (loft + extras) until you can get a big enough floor space.

What's your budget?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok I'm gonna be blunt here.

You have posted many threads about what cage to get. Each time we have told you what cage would be best and each time you have basically said no. If you aren't going to take advice from people who know what they're doing, then why even bother asking? If you don't have enough space for a suitable sized cage then to be honest I don't think you should be getting a hamster atall. 

Also I don't think you should have promised to get a hamster before you had a cage and everything set up. If I get animals, I always make sure I have room for them and that I have a cage set up beforehand for them.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

One if you think im unsutible then have a think about how many pets i have had. 2 horses 2 dwaf hamsters one dog 1 syrian, also 1 corn snake and a cat! Now still think im unsutible? Ha this forum is terrible. So im gunna leave and say what you want but have a think before you moan about someone who you 'think' is unsutible. Maybe you could of helped her but nahh your too good for that!!!


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

By the way you spelt at all wrong, its two words.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

We all tried to help by recommending cages, then all you basically did was reject every idea we have had. I am not saying you are an unsuitable owner, I'm saying that if you are going to get a pet you should have the right habitat for it first.

The amount of pets a person has had does not make them a good animal keeper. Keeping them properly in good conditions with adequate space, as well as knowing about the pet itself make s a good keeper.

By the way, you spelt unsuitable wrong. 3 times.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Well said Akai-chan...
If you dont want to get a big enough cage then dont get a hamster... simple as that!!!
if you dont want advice then dont ask for it.. You came onto a *PET* forum to ask advice about the best cage and we all told you the best cages and you ignore us! 
Next time i will not bother answering your thread's as they are rediculous!!!


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

o and my cages are only slightly smaller than your dimensions when as the hamsters are about 3rd of the size of a sirian , apart from fattie hammie lol hes prob half the size lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> One if you think im unsutible then have a think about how many pets i have had. 2 horses 2 dwaf hamsters one dog 1 syrian, also 1 corn snake and a cat! Now still think im unsutible? Ha this forum is terrible. So im gunna leave and say what you want but have a think before you moan about someone who you 'think' is unsutible. Maybe you could of helped her but nahh your too good for that!!!


This person had 100 Saint Bernards, would you call her a suitable owner?

One hundred dogs abandoned - video report - Northants ET

Just because you've got lots of animals, it doesn't make you a good owner 

I've not seen any of your other threads but if you can't make the space for a syrian, don't get one! How about a dwarf hamster which doesn't need quite so much space?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Graciie this is not a stupid forum you are just being stubborn and childish!!

You dont listen to the advice given, You keep posting the same thread over and over again, we tell you what cages to get and you dont get them ¬¬ douche

PLEASE DONT GET A HAMSTER IT WILL SUFFER IN A SMALL CRAPPY CAGE!!

I have alot of hamsters and they are all very very happy, in suitable cages!!

Even my snails have a huge tank!!

Look i will post this cage, its cheap and a good size okay.

Large Westminster Hamster Cage Pet Cages Shelves Tubes on eBay (end time 24-Aug-09 04:00:03 BST)

As i said before a first time hamster owner it cost around £100 
OKAY? , GOODNESS ME!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> By the way you spelt at all wrong, its two words.




How do you know that Akai-Chan isn't Dyslexic?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Hahaha

I missed out a space, big deal  whereas Graciee has completely atrocious grammar and spelling in all her posts, yet I didn't comment on it, despite the fact that bad grammar REALLY annoys me...

Completely immature if you ask me >_<

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Hahaha
> 
> I missed out a space, big deal  whereas Graciee has completely atrocious grammar and spelling in all her posts, yet I didn't comment on it, despite the fact that bad grammar REALLY annoys me...
> 
> ...


My spelling can be pretty bad sometimes lol. Btw, love your sig


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah but I don't comment on it  You don;t have completely horrible grammar though, unlike some members on here.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> Yeah but I don't comment on it  You don;t have completely horrible grammar though, unlike some members on here.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Oh no, I think she means me


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

You have better grammar than most TDM  I don't sit here muttering with rage when I read your posts, I'm generally giggling when I read your posts 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh no, I think she means me


I'll buy you a dictionary  :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Marcia said:


> I'll buy you a dictionary  :001_tt2:


Thanc ewe.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Yeah but I don't comment on it  You don;t have completely horrible grammar though, unlike some members on here.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


haha that would be me then =/ mine is terrible lol


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I do feel sorry for any hamster she ends up with  the Westminster is an alright cage, but thats the smallest I'd put a Syrian. Looks like she wouldn't have the space for it anyway. I think a dwarf may be better suited, but still, goodness knows what size of cage she would want to get for it to save space.

Isn't it odd how when people don't like the answers to their question, they always blame the forum?!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> You have better grammar than most TDM  I don't sit here muttering with rage when I read your posts, I'm generally giggling when I read your posts
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Likewise


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok guys im sorry for snapping but well family problems...
And i now have a peggy metro cage by savic. Which im planning on expanding with a bin cage or something...
And i also have a hamster called popcorn. I will post piccys later when i can find my usb plug... 
And the comments i made were nasty, but also some of the ones other people made were just as bad, which left me questioning me. 

So im prepared to forget about it if you lot are.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gracieee, this is what Flissy has done with a similar cage to yours, it looks lovely, I think she is also planning on adding a bin cage via tubes. 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/53970-sausages-new-cage-setup-d.html


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy's cage looks awesome


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah I was planning on something like that.


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

How are yall pets doing?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I was just telling the truth with my comment and quitea a few people greed with me. However if you can provide a suitable home for your hammy I won;t begrudge you for it (much ) as I;m just concerned about the hammy in this situation.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

As I said in a few comments before I was planning on expanding it a lot like Flissy's. 
I also have a job interview on thurs :blushing: which will help with any pocket money issues i may have. 

So can we all be friends again?
xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Like Akai-Chan said, we were just concerned for the hamster


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry Gracieee I am having a huge time forgiving you without cute popcorn piccies, I am sure you could win us over with some piccies. I am sure is will be a lovely cage once the bin cage is added, flissy will probably be able to give you some info on how she is doing it.


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Okily Dokily guys 
piccies are up. Under the name Popcorn


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> Okily Dokily guys
> piccies are up. Under the name Popcorn


Did you get the peggy metro that has tubes coming out of it or the one without?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Did you get the peggy metro that has tubes coming out of it or the one without?


she got the same as yours


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> she got the same as yours


Oh ok cool, that makes it easier to connect stuff then 

Otherwise she'd need to do some wire cutting and stuff


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

I would LOVE to lock you in a bathroom for 4 years..


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

rainbow.nicola said:


> I would LOVE to lock you in a bathroom for 4 years..


why is that?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Who's being locked in a bathroom?


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> why is that?


I think it is becuase her hammies name is popcorn... and I didnt know... :/ pls dnt make me feel anyworse about things which has happened today.


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

No that was regarding the fact you seem to not care how small your cage is for your hammy, so in comparison to what your hammy would be living in would be like locking you in a bathroom

=]

The cage i have is big but i wish i got even bigger tbh


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

rainbow.nicola said:


> No that was regarding the fact you seem to not care how small your cage is for your hammy, so in comparison to what your hammy would be living in would be like locking you in a bathroom
> 
> =]
> 
> The cage i have is big but i wish i got even bigger tbh


I have the same cage though and Sausage seems perfectly happy... anyway she is going to extend it like I have hopefully 

Its ok on its own to start off with i think but as long as gracie adds a bin cage/another cage the same/something i dont see it being a problem?


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Im gunna expand it via a bin cage and maybe a rotastak or something not sure of the brand etc.
I really really do care tho about my hamster. I love her to pieces!


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

Didn't she say her space was super limited as she needed space for working on her desk?

:\


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

rainbow.nicola said:


> Didn't she say her space was super limited as she needed space for working on her desk?
> 
> :\


the other day, yes


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> Im gunna expand it via a bin cage and maybe a rotastak or something not sure of the brand etc.
> I really really do care tho about my hamster. I love her to pieces!


You could look out for another cage the same on ebay if you don't want to make a bin cage, I don't think its difficult to make a bin cage and its probably cheaper as well as 15 pounds is a lot but cheaper than a cage!! Do you have a dad/mum/brother/etc who can do stuff with tools lol I'm getting my dad to make mine for me I'll show u what it looks like when its done


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> the other day, yes


I didn't realise this post was over days lol

Is limited space still an issue?

Or have you found more room?

I wish i was rich and had a huge mansion and i had a hamster room :O WOW that would be awesome. That is now the dream!


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks 

I dont think I would let my brother near wire meshing....we arent exactly getting along at the moment, and somehow a 12 yr old with a roll of wire meshing....hahaha no 

Im not super limited, just i do need a bit of working space.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

rainbow.nicola said:


> I didn't realise this post was over days lol
> 
> Is limited space still an issue?
> 
> ...


Lol a room just for one hamster?


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

ah ha! a room for one hamster!
that would be amazing! think of the tooys you could put in there, for him/her.


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm maybe half the room somehow and get another one so they are separate.


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Like a big wire mesh thing down the middle ? I would actually do that....if i had the room and my mum and dad didnt mind me dismantling the room


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Re: working space..... couldn't you get a big cage, then maybe..... move it on to the floor when working?


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Im going to remodel my room im having my bed across underneath the window and my dressing table and my desk put together so its double the space. Leaving my with more room for working and expanding


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> Im going to remodel my room im having my bed across underneath the window and my dressing table and my desk put together so its double the space. Leaving my with more room for working and expanding


Cool I hope you manage to fit it in 

have you decided how you are going to extend the cage yet?


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Yup!
Im going to buy a big bin cage from staples or wilkinsons, somewhere like that, attach the tubes from the original cage so there is a link between them. Then im going to buy an expansion cage for the IMAC fantasy... But depending on how big she grows I may have enough room for a bigger cage. Therefore she is going to have one superduper mega hammie home by the end of september!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> Yup!
> Im going to buy a big bin cage from staples or wilkinsons, somewhere like that, attach the tubes from the original cage so there is a link between them. Then im going to buy an expansion cage for the IMAC fantasy... But depending on how big she grows I may have enough room for a bigger cage. Therefore she is going to have one superduper mega hammie home by the end of september!


If you got one of the massive storage boxes from staples you could probably just have that and your savic cage and that would be enough 

As you have a doggy you might want to put some mesh in it and keep the lid on in case he gets hungry 

Anyway good luck whatever you do


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Well yeah, If I can fit a big box in my room then I can fit a IMAC fantasy in my room, there maybe even enough floor space 
But thanks anyhoo!
Right! Im now off to clean out Popcorn  
Shes a bit stinky!

x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> Well yeah, If I can fit a big box in my room then I can fit a IMAC fantasy in my room, there maybe even enough floor space
> But thanks anyhoo!
> Right! Im now off to clean out Popcorn
> Shes a bit stinky!
> ...


Say hello to popcorn from me 

I love imac fantasies, there are a few on ebay at the moment i posted them in the hamster bargains thread    I want one soooo badly but I can't have any more hamsters


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Popcorn says hello to you and Sausage 
Yeesh Im always on ebay now looking for cheapish ones.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> Popcorn says hello to you and Sausage
> Yeesh Im always on ebay now looking for cheapish ones.


Me too... even though I don't need one


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh i'm so happpyyy!!!

My mum was walking past a charity shop when she has the urge to go in there....In there she found a Hamster ball and a rotastak yellow pod cage thing like the one you have attached...ALL FOR £5.50!!!!!! so Popcorn now has an expansion and a ball....

x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> Oh i'm so happpyyy!!!
> 
> My mum was walking past a charity shop when she has the urge to go in there....In there she found a Hamster ball and a rotastak yellow pod cage thing like the one you have attached...ALL FOR £5.50!!!!!! so Popcorn now has an expansion and a ball....
> 
> x


Ooh thats lucky, that will give him a little bit more space 

I <3 charity shops lol


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol yh they do come in handy!
Im cleaning it now, do you have any idea on what the white limescale like patches are on the bottom of the cage there really hard to get off. Any suggestions, I think they pee patches but who knows!

x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> Lol yh they do come in handy!
> Im cleaning it now, do you have any idea on what the white limescale like patches are on the bottom of the cage there really hard to get off. Any suggestions, I think they pee patches but who knows!
> 
> x


I think they prob are pee patches, I remember that people had some suggestions for getting them off but I don't remember what they said now!!! So you'll have to ask someone else


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Pee patches  get a metal scourer and some hot bleach water and scrub for all you're worth. Make sure you rinse it off thoroughly afterwards.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Vinegar is good for getting rid of those, they are wee stains. You have to leave it to soak in the vinegar or you can scrape them off. Well done btw, I love charity shops .


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Vinegar is good for getting rid of those, they are wee stains. You have to leave it to soak in the vinegar or you can scrape them off. Well done btw, I love charity shops .


i use cilit bang, leave it to soak for about 10 mins (depending how bad the stains are)

and really rinse well after use and wash again with animal disinfectant


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> i use cilit bang, leave it to soak for about 10 mins (depending how bad the stains are)
> 
> and really rinse well after use and wash again with animal disinfectant


BANG! AND THE DIRT IS GONE!!!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> BANG! AND THE DIRT IS GONE!!!


yep thats wha i says on the bottle and thats what it does


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Lol, I always say, "Bang and the dirt's still there."


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats on Popcorn

and thankyou for the tips on removing pee stains


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

I just handled her she prettty calm about it...no bites or anything. I think its all the hand feeding


----------

